# DataSource.Error help



## fretcruiser (Apr 8, 2016)

Ok, I have a power query which queries multiple .xls files from the web and appends them into one query.

However, there will be times when some of the queries within the appended query will be blank. In this case, it won't generate an excel file, but rather an HTML webpage saying that the file doesn't exist because no data can be found.

*In the power query, this produces "DataSource.error: The downloaded data is HTML, which isn't the expected type. The URL may be wrong or you might not have provided the right credentials to the server."*
This halts the entire query, and none of the xls files are imported. 

How can I get Power Query to essentially ignore the datasource.error when one of the appended queries doesn't produce any result and bring in the ones that do have a xls file attached?


----------



## ImkeF (Apr 8, 2016)

try .. otherwise is the error-handler in Power Query. Also check out this post: Handling Data Source Errors In Power Query – Chris Webb's BI Blog


----------

